# Question of Window Capture



## MarcoHao (Feb 7, 2020)

The new UWP WindowsGraphicsCapture APIs provide a new way of capturing screen contents in Win32 and UWP applications（since Windows 1903）.
 When will OBS Studio support these new APIs?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 7, 2020)

Windows Graphics Capture support by jpark37 · Pull Request #2208 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description Users will now have the option of legacy window capture via BitBlt, or Windows Graphics Capture, which is new to Windows 10. There are two annoyances with the new capture method though....




					github.com


----------

